# Trying to restrict child's browser



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I am trying to block adult content on my child's iphone by using the screen time function and connecting it to my phone so he can't change the settings. I can't figure out how to do this because the instructions I find are for adding a child (up to 13 yrs old) and giving them an apple id. My kid is older and has their own apple id. What are my options?

Overall, I am just trying to block that kind of content, so I don't want to pay a monthly fee for a phone filter to block websites.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Set up parental control restrictions for iPhone and iPad


Restrictions, sometimes referred to as Parental Controls, let you manage which features, apps, and content can be accessed on your Phone or iPad, allowing you to rest easy when your kids — or anybody who isn't you — thumbs around your phone.




www.imore.com


----------

